
AWS open sources FireCracker: Secure and fast microVMs for serverless computing - pritambarhate
https://firecracker-microvm.github.io/
======
pritambarhate
This post has further updates:
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/firecracker-open-
sou...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/firecracker-open-source-
secure-fast-microvm-serverless/)

